# Working with Almond Paste



## pjswim (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone ~

My question is: I have baked a batch of cookies & I used the almond paste in the recipe. I have broken the paste up into small tiny pieces. However, I still feel that beating the mixture for about 10 min or more the almond paste could have been some what finer with no little lumps.

Could the almond paste be put into a chopper with a few grains of sugar? or is there no other way to make the almond paste finer so it distributes in the mixture better. If I haven't asked the question properly maybe I could ask it in a different way. Thanx! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif I'm stumped! P.J.


----------



## tasquah (Sep 23, 2011)

David Lebovitz says to use a food processer or pulse it in a blender, to get all the lumps out of it and a finer grind.

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2010/06/almond-cake-recipe/

I have seen plenty of lumpy macaroons pictures and read blog horror storys about lumpy almond paste. I think most of thoughs were people useing a hand mixer though. If you have a good mortar and pestle that would work as well.

Joy of baking says : "Using Food Processor: Break the almond paste into small pieces and place in bowl of food processor, with the sugar. Pulse until the mixture is very fine."


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

When I make Pignoli Cookies I put the almond paste in the robo-co  with the sugar. The sugar acts like an abrasive and helps break up the paste. Pulse it so as machine does not build up heat because of friction and start to melt sugars.


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

What's the rest of the recipe?  Much depends on what the paste is combined with.


----------



## pjswim (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello all,

WOW! I am so HAPPY /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif with all Ur suggestions. I thought that might be the case, to add some sugar to the food processor just till it is in granules.

Also, I have inserted the link from Crumb Boss. They were "Italian Butter Spritz Cookies"

http://www.crumbboss.com/?p=265#comment-5989 & the video.

Italian Butter Cookies:
Yield 2Lbs of dough

Butter 7oz
Shortening 7oz

Confectioners Sugar 1c + 2T
Egg Whites 4

Almond Paste 3oz
Salt pinch
Almond X 1t
Vanilla X 1 t
AP Flour 3 1/4 c

Now, she has no directions on how to go about blending the ingredients. However, I have watched the video several times, & jotted the info down. This is a good cookie, but I'm still looking for that different texture & a much higher cookie. As Crumb Boss mentions that this cookie is a "SPRITZ" cookie.

So my one problem is solved for the Almond Paste, Many thanx to ALL of YOU! P.J. Happy Baking /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## pjswim (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello all ~

WOW! I am so HAPPY /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif with all Ur suggestions. I thought that might be the case, to add some sugar to the food processor just till it is in granules.

Also, I have inserted the link from Crumb Boss. They were "Italian Butter Spritz Cookies"

http://www.crumbboss.com/?p=265#comment-5989 & the video.

Italian Butter Cookies:
Yield 2Lbs of dough

Butter 7oz
Shortening 7oz

Confectioners Sugar 1c + 2T
Egg Whites 4

Almond Paste 3oz
Salt pinch
Almond X 1t
Vanilla X 1 t
AP Flour 3 1/4 c

Now, she has no directions on how to go about blending the ingredients. However, I have watched the video several times, & jotted the info down. This is a good cookie, but I'm still looking for that different texture & a much higher cookie. As Crumb Boss mentions that this cookie is a "SPRITZ" cookie.

So my one problem is solved for the Almond Paste, Many thanx to ALL of YOU! P.J. Happy Baking /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry but does not matter what other ingredients used , almond paste always is combined with sugar when making macaroons.


----------

